# Starting anew! Sad but true....suggestions anyone?



## crayola15 (Jun 14, 2007)

So the last goldfish from my original 5 has passed (sad sad sad.......thing was HUGE). My $0.12 goldfish that was probably 1/2 inch when i got it grew to be over a foot in the last 4-5 years. I thought it would never die because it was so "hard-bodied" (for lack of a better term).

Long story short the death was a careless mistake. Water change was over 50% and didn't get conditioned properly so when I got the phone call from the family, "waah-waah", sad face.

So, it's time to get new fish. It's really for my mother, who has already been complaining about only having one ginormous fish. So any suggestions? The tank is 40 gallon breeder. I have one 75g Bio-wheel filter running and cycling the water now. I also have another 50g Bio-Wheel filter, but it's not working. I've been meaning to replace that anyway, so dirty is not too much of a problem. Need something also kinda low maintenance like goldfish because I'm not always over to clean it often and I'm not expecting my mother to clean the tank. Just something my mom can feed, lightly clean, and enjoy in her house.

Will take any suggestions =) Thanks!


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

crayola15 said:


> So, it's time to get new fish. It's really for my mother, who has already been complaining about only having one ginormous fish. So any suggestions? The tank is 40 gallon breeder. I have one 75g Bio-wheel filter running and cycling the water now. I also have another 50g Bio-Wheel filter, but it's not working. I've been meaning to replace that anyway, so dirty is not too much of a problem. Need something also kinda low maintenance like goldfish because I'm not always over to clean it often and I'm not expecting my mother to clean the tank. Just something my mom can feed, lightly clean, and enjoy in her house.


First of all, I'm sorry for your loss. It's always hard losing a pet!

I would suggest maybe get more goldfish or koi. Those are pretty darn hardy fish.

However, if you want to try something new, maybe do a cichlid tank. They are pretty aggressive, so they should only be kept with other cichlids. Convicts are some of the most hardy fish ever. And they are so pretty! 

http://www.cichlidfish.com/

Another suggestion would be a community livebearer tank filled with a bunch of guppies, platies, swordtails, mollies.. Just remember that with this sort of tank, you will soon have many baby fishies!

Good luck!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

dont get goldfish or koi.they will poop themselves to death.my last goldfish went idiot and ate all my other fish!


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> dont get goldfish or koi.they will poop themselves to death.my last goldfish went idiot and ate all my other fish!


"I have one 75g Bio-wheel filter running and cycling the water now. I also have another 50g Bio-Wheel filter, but it's not working. I've been meaning to replace that anyway, so dirty is not too much of a problem."

I'm pretty sure she/he's set. 

Hm.. I guess you can forget what I said about the koi though. They are truly best suited for ponds.. But maybe a couple fancy goldfish! They are very beautiful[:

Or you could get a centerpiece fish such as a few blue gouramis, some silver dollars, and a school of rosy barbs. Throw in a few live plants and your tank will look beautiful!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If you can get them established, I always love a school of neon or cardinal tetras. The live bearers idea sounds good though! Get some of those/tetras, a dwarf gourami or two, and a couple kuhli loaches and you'll be set! That'll be an awesome community tank! Especially with a bunch of live plants!


----------

